# Dominos Pizza Shareholders Vote



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

To say no to PETA's demands to include vegan items to the menu.

http://www.porknetwork.com/news/dominos-says-no-peta


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I wonder, how does PETA own 39 % of Domino shares? If that's the case, it seems like they would have had no problem passing this ridiculous proposal......


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Interesting, less than 1% voted for. Yet the gay/lesbian thing is turning the entire country upside down. Checked the percentage, 1.6% identify themselves as gay/lesbian while another .6% identify themselves as bisexual while another study shows 5% of the population is gay/lesbian/bisexual. Either way it's still a relatively minor percentage that is forcing their views onto the rest of the country.

If people weren't being so politically correct these days I have a feeling that those who are straight but support gay marriage might drop significantly if the stigma of being branded a homophobe didn't exist. Well that and if people did any research then they would also know what a small percentage thats forcing their views onto the rest of the country.

Yet almost 20% of the population of the US is rural yet we are largely ignored and treated as cash cows by our county seats in the form of ever increasing property taxes used to fund a variety of things including schools.

When such a small percentage can seem to get anything they want, what are we doing wrong then?

Sources:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LGBT_demographics_of_the_United_States

https://ask.census.gov/faq.php?id=5000&faqId=5971


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> I wonder, how does PETA own 39 % of Domino shares? If that's the case, it seems like they would have had no problem passing this ridiculous proposal......


They own 39 shares.

At some point we are going to get a President who will proclaim peta a terrorist organization and have their tax status changed. We will then see who the real financial supporters are when their donations can not be a deduction.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I like that. PETA Hsus ISIS on the same page. All radical terrorist organizations who use fear to push their agendas.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Interesting, less than 1% voted for. Yet the gay/lesbian thing is turning the entire country upside down. Checked the percentage, 1.6% identify themselves as gay/lesbian while another .6% identify themselves as bisexual while another study shows 5% of the population is gay/lesbian/bisexual. Either way it's still a relatively minor percentage that is forcing their views onto the rest of the country.
> 
> If people weren't being so politically correct these days I have a feeling that those who are straight but support gay marriage might drop significantly if the stigma of being branded a homophobe didn't exist. Well that and if people did any research then they would also know what a small percentage thats forcing their views onto the rest of the country.
> 
> ...


I guess you better become a gay black/asian farmer from Mexico.


----------



## TJH (Mar 23, 2014)

I was in line at the store the other day and two women were in front of me hanging all over each other and touchey feely. I ask the people behind me to let me back up and out of that line and went to another. Don't care what they brand me, that is some sick stuff.


----------

